# Wasted at The Morgue



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 20, 2014)

May I introduce St Peter’s Mortuary. A tiny little building hidden beneath years worth of undergrowth, This spooky little place was one of the most intriguing places I had visited.



























Please visit my blog for more pics http://www.wastedabandon.wordpress.com/

Thank you for looking

WA


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 20, 2014)

Great little find mate, nice pics..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 20, 2014)

That's a brilliant set!
I love seeing here, thanks


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 21, 2014)

This little explore was very intriguing. By looking at other explorers photos on this site it seems the racks inside the refrigerators are missing. Who would take these? Seems strange to me, but a great little find anyway.

WA


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2014)

Wasted Abandon said:


> This little explore was very intriguing. By looking at other explorers photos on this site it seems the racks inside the refrigerators are missing. Who would take these? Seems strange to me, but a great little find anyway.
> 
> WA



Judging by the new metal shutters, im guessing they have took these out, maybe to take away the appeal or to stop being stolen either one.
Good shots in here, been about 7 times and still love it even now


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 21, 2014)

This place was my first mortuary explore, I loved it but felt somewhat uneasy at the same time. Nice shots


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Fantastic photos as always, 
Thanks for sharing


----------

